# Kindle Touch - Sorting Collections?



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

So I've imported my collections into my Kindle Touch, and I'm re-downloading the samples that I had on my K2.  Haven't had the Touch more than a couple hours and I already have a question!

On the K2, the Collections are sorted by most recent.  On the Touch, they're sorted alphabetically.  So far I haven't found a way to change that.  I'm guessing that you CAN'T change the way collections are sorted.  

Does anyone know if you can?  If so, please let me know!  TIA!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DaisyMama, 

I'm going to move this to Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting...

I'm sure there's a way!

Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

You are right, I hadn't noticed!  It seems you cannot sort your collections by anything other than alphabetical.  Hmm... maybe someone sees something I don't?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Kindle Touch user's guide says:



> By default, your content is sorted by most recent first, meaning that new items and the content you're currently reading are at the top. You can change to an alphabetized display by selecting "Sort by... " from the Home screen menu. Or simply *tap on the name of the existing sort order* and a menu of the other sort options will appear


Try this and see if it works. (I don't have a Touch...)

Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The Kindle Touch user's guide says:
> 
> Try this and see if it works. (I don't have a Touch...)
> 
> Betsy


What this means is near the top of the screen you'll see My Items(10) - By Collections

If you tap on collections you'll get the chance to sort by most recent, alphabetical etc. But there is no way to get your most recent collection to show at the top followed by your other collections.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Duh.  I knew that, read it wrong. Hmmmm....


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

This is very frustrating. I had all the collections sorted just right and now they are all messed up. No way I can get my "Currently Reading" category the front, tried all the sorting methods, changing the beginning characters (was using (( )) and other brackets methods). But nothing will change it. I really wish Amazon had listened and let us manipulate our own homes screens and placement of items. Screen keeps freezing and shadowing on every page, even with auto refresh on. Not too impressed so far


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

kuklachica said:


> This is very frustrating. I had all the collections sorted just right and now they are all messed up. No way I can get my "Currently Reading" category the front, tried all the sorting methods, changing the beginning characters (was using (( )) and other brackets methods). But nothing will change it. I really wish Amazon had listened and let us manipulate our own homes screens and placement of items. Screen keeps freezing and shadowing on every page, even with auto refresh on. Not too impressed so far


This is pretty low-tech but you could just change the name of it to "A Currently Reading." My DH puts a "Z" before names in his phone when he wants to relegate them to the bottom of his contacts list.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

The standard way of achieving this on a K3 was:

1) At the Home menu, sort "By Collections"
2) Within a collection, sort "Most Recent First"

"By collections" puts the collections first, with the most recently accessed at the top, and any books not in collections at the bottom.

Is this not the way the Touch works then? 

[No Touches this side of the pond so I can't get one to play with ]


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone find a way to sort like we did on the K3? This is just crazy that they wouldn't give us this option. Hopefully it will be in an update soon!


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

If you have it sorted "By Collections," then all your collections are at the top in alphabetical order, then your books are below that.  I don't know if the books default to "Most Recent First," or if they're sorted that way because that's how I had them sorted before I changed it to sort by collections.

Within the collections, the books are also sorted by most recent first.  But the actual collections can only be listed in alphabetical order.  Not THAT big a deal on a touch screen -- it's still one tap, just in a different spot.  But as I like to say, "the voices don't like it that way."  lol


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, I don't like the selections sorting by alphabetical order.    I hate putting "A" in front of everything so it sorts to the top. Silly, silly...maybe one of the programmers just forgot that extra option when they set it up. Not a huge deal but inconvenient, especially when we had that option before and got used to it.


----------



## yswandy (Nov 7, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The Kindle Touch user's guide says:
> 
> Try this and see if it works. (I don't have a Touch...)
> 
> Betsy


Thank you for share.


----------



## Xavi (Nov 19, 2011)

This is too funny. First people complain that they couldn't sort their Collections alphabetically now they complain that they can't sort by most recently used.  Can't fault Amazon for not listening to users.  However, I agree though that this is a pain.  Sometimes Amazon goes a bit overboard.  Rather than swinging from one extreme to another they should retain what options they do provide and enhance/add to them.


----------

